# Motor swap from a 2135 to a 2140



## drjohn (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello,

I have a bad motor (14hp Onan) in my 2140 and looking a buying a 2135 (13hp Kohler) with a bad hydrostatic. Anyone know if the motors will swap or alternatively the transmissions?

Thanks in advance for your help!

David


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You'd sure think it could easily fit or be made to fit, but I personally don't know for sure. Someone here would have a better handle on that situation. Welcome to the forum!


----------

